# Iowa contact list 2009/2010



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

Joe 
515-202-9668
05 2500hd 8"2 boss vee


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*where are the iowa boys*

no one????
where are the iowa boys


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Eastern side of iowa near davenport.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Davenport Area
Ryan (563)529-2562


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

TLS 
CR/Marion 
319-270-0712


----------



## Della Rio (Dec 14, 2008)

Daryl 515 577 2748
Double D Turf Services 
Des Moines Area


----------



## Garapeto (Nov 2, 2003)

Billy Ebensberger
Eastern Iowa and western ill. Home base Clinton, IA
Ph. 563-559-0048

1998 Chevy K1500 
7'6" western with wings 
10 years plowing experience


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Dan
Dan's Automotive Repair
712-487-3477
western Iowa/council bluffs area


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

Mitch Wahl
Wahl Turf Care
515-491-3967
Des moines metro area/ lake panorama


----------



## yamahartx (Dec 24, 2009)

Eastern Iowa (Donahue) - Near Davenport


----------



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ames, IA
Bentley Custom Services
'95 F-250 with 9'2" BOSS V
515-290-2881


----------



## mikelong (Feb 25, 2010)

West Des Moines, IA
Mike Long (SUMMIT SNOW and ICE MANAGEMENT)
515-210-5958
07 F-250PS Boss VXT
To much to list


----------



## IApushn (Feb 3, 2010)

Boone, IA
515-290-6665


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

FinerCuts

Boss V 8'2"
Boss 7'6" straight
Tons of sidewalk equipment

Granger, Iowa
515-250-2336


----------



## greekmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

JV Sno-Push
76 F250 Highboy 4x4 w/Meyer blade
2009 Suzuki 750 King Quad w blade
Snowblower & Shovels

Sioux City 712-574-1640


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

Beenken Snow Services 
Algona Iowa 50511
(515)341-2825 
Jay Beenken Owner/Operator


----------

